# Novak Dually ESC question.



## eri3f0g (Feb 12, 2004)

Rec'd a used Novak Dually recently and just got it installed. Seems to work but I have a question on the amp limiter screw. Does it rotate around and around or should it stop? My assumption is that it should only rotate the few degree's it shows on the amp limiting curve but mine rotates completely.

Any help?


----------



## sean cant drive (Feb 22, 2004)

i just took a look at mine, the screw turns about 180 degrees


----------



## eri3f0g (Feb 12, 2004)

That was my assumption... a classic "got what you paid for".. $25 shipped with no idication of the bad amp limiter screw or the hack job done on the wire to the receiver. The receiver wire was easily fixed but the limiter adjustment screw is one of those can't fix it things. I'll never know if it broke on full limit or no limit.... Thanks for the info sean... Got a bid in on a Tekin C2 used that hopefully cures the problem.


----------

